# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Polish-English translation.

## Culturist

Dear kamk, 
Could you please help me in understanding this excerpt from Dziady by translating it into English?: 
Serce ustało, pierś już lodowata, ścięły się usta i oczy zawarły, na świecie jeszcze, lecz już nie dla świata! C

----------


## Wowik

przełomowy crucial 
Ballad(e)s and romances is a circle (set) of works wich is crucial both for Mickiewicz's work and for whole our literature

----------


## kamka

[quote=Culturist]
Serce ustało, pierś już lodowata, ścięły się usta i oczy zawarły, na świecie jeszcze, lecz już nie dla świata! C

----------


## Culturist

[quote=kamka][quote=Culturist]
Serce ustało, pierś już lodowata, ścięły się usta i oczy zawarły, na świecie jeszcze, lecz już nie dla świata! C

----------

